# Hanging Veggies.... *Very Pic Heavy*



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lots of fun for little furbabies.... :thumbup:

Mumme mades us worked for ours foods toonites...


















































































I like this one the most I think


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

And the guinea's didnt miss out...

Benjamin and Roma...





































Sidney and Luna...
Abit more skittish than the other 2 so harder to get photo's of!


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

That's a brilliant idea!! I like that a lot! What did you use to join the carrots together?? Xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

zowie said:


> That's a brilliant idea!! I like that a lot! What did you use to join the carrots together?? Xx


A kebab skewer  Also gives you something to attatch the string to, to hang it 

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll keep an eye out for some skewers,the ones iv got here are like super size needles!! They have really sharp ends and they would poke their eyes out with them! That would keep mine occupied for hours!!  Xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

These are sharp enough to push thru the carrot(with alot of pushing) but I can push the point with my finger with no problem. Got the 4 from Wilkinson for 99p! I've just showed my mum the photos and she panicked that they would hurt themselves, but I think they should be ok with the point just an inch or so from the floor, it cant really get them and they come down in the morning.

I want some wood ones to be on the safer side if anyone comes accross any can you let me know!

*Heidi*


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

thats very clever i minght try that:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> These are sharp enough to push thru the carrot(with alot of pushing) but I can push the point with my finger with no problem. Got the 4 from Wilkinson for 99p! I've just showed my mum the photos and she panicked that they would hurt themselves, but I think they should be ok with the point just an inch or so from the floor, it cant really get them and they come down in the morning.
> 
> I want some wood ones to be on the safer side if anyone comes accross any can you let me know!
> 
> *Heidi*


Why not try using the skewers to poke a bit of string through the veg? I used to do it that way when hanging things from my horses stables


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Lovely pictures, they looked like they had a fine time working for their dinner! 

You can buy hanging feeding balls but it's so much nicer to see what you can do for (nearly) free yourself at home, first! Maybe I'll have a go at something similar using some string in the first instance (as B3rnie suggests). My bunny always stretches up the side of his run to take food out of my hand when I go to feed him now so he's quite used to that sort of action already!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Ah that looks great! I used to do this when mine lived outdoors in a run. I would make a hole through the veg then thread the string through but then 1 carrot probably wouldn't be enough to feed your bunch


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Oooh nom nom, they look like they're enjoying that. Think I will do that with tomorrows veggies :thumbup: Fab idea.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Gonna be alot of bunnys that have to work for their food thanks to me 

I used to try putting string through but I didnt have a skewer so had to use anything I could find and it was useless. When I got the skewers I didnt think of just making the holes with it! The one downside to just string is that they bite the string off and run off with the food! 
One of the reasons I put them like that is so that they have to share, because my lot are buggers for running off with the food! Plus its entertaining and enriching  Marley is the only one who isnt so impressed!

*Heidi*


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Id rather use a stick to put them on too as mine would suss the string out pretty quickly and they would chew it just to get it down and nick it!! 
Im going to have a look in town tomorrow and see what I can find! Xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are just to clever arn't they  They can outwit me sometimes I reacon!

*Heidi*


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

WOW you got 4 of them ka-bob things for 99p in wilkos!!!! I had to pay 2.99 EACH for them from online stores,more from PaH I bought them for my chins so they couldn't chew through them, but I might try using them for the buns now, great idea!

BTW your g-pigs are so cute, I'm in love with the the lil blondie!:001_tt1:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> WOW you got 4 of them ka-bob things for 99p in wilkos!!!! I had to pay 2.99 EACH for them from online stores,more from PaH I bought them for my chins so they couldn't chew through them, but I might try using them for the buns now, great idea!
> 
> BTW your g-pigs are so cute, I'm in love with the the lil blondie!:001_tt1:


Theyre not the proper pet ones, just normal kebab skewers, lol.

Just ordered some bamboo ones 100 for £1.62 with postage on ebay!

Trying to think of who you would call blondie  
Ben is the short coat Blue Roan, and Roma lives with him, shes different creams and fairly long coat.
And then Sidney is the short coat Tri-Colour and Luna lives with him, she's Roma's sister and the same colours but a slightly shorter coat. Which one do you love? I'm guessing Roma


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Ooh do normal kabab skewers work then? Always felt that those super-pet ones were extremely expensive for what they are, so skewers would be a much better alternative. Could get them then for the hams,mice and gerbs who I can imagine would love something like that to keep them amused

Sorry, I didn't explain very well did I? the piggie who I *thought* was a 'blondie' is the second one down out of the 2 pics you posted. I just saw the blond on his/her face and thought s/he must be that color all over -hence the name description!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> Ooh do normal kabab skewers work then? Always felt that those super-pet ones were extremely expensive for what they are, so skewers would be a much better alternative. Could get them then for the hams,mice and gerbs who I can imagine would love something like that to keep them amused
> 
> Sorry, I didn't explain very well did I? the piggie who I *thought* was a 'blondie' is the second one down out of the 2 pics you posted. I just saw the blond on his/her face and thought s/he must be that color all over -hence the name description!


Yeh, they work  There is just a little bit of a worry with the points at the bottom, but I just keep the point low to the floor so they are less likely to have a problem. Thats why I have just got the bamboo ones to try.

Lol, dont worry, I guessed that you would have ment Roma as she has "blond" on her head, hence blondie 

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Brilliant photos!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol I panicked for a sec thinking bloody hell how much are you feeding them! lol but I forgot how huge your gang is and some are pretty big buns too.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> lol I panicked for a sec thinking bloody hell how much are you feeding them! lol but I forgot how huge your gang is and some are pretty big buns too.


lmao, they are a big gang and big bunnies aswell 
2 large carrots and a head of broccoli and half a bag of kale between 7, not so bad once you remember that 

*Heidi*


----------

